# mud head question



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey y'all......

Does any one know if the red diamond/ BTE mud heads fit the new Columbia tube or the blue line tube. I have to get a new tube and don't want to buy new heads if I don't have to. also which tube is better in your opinion.

Thanks all.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No mate, it won't fit. Bte run a larger ball size compared to everyone else.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

You might be able to help me gaz i have a Can-Am tube which i am told is the same as revolution but i wanna buy a tape pro external applicator head and a mate said it wont fit my ball?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

gazman said:


> No mate, it won't fit. Bte run a larger ball size compared to everyone else.


Gaz you may very well be correct. I purchased my BTE tube second hand and it may have been modified. 
But that said I have also Can-Am and Columbia tubes and I have BTE, Columbia, Can-Am and Tape Pro applicators. All seem to interchange with each other.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Does tape pro fit can am?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Can you measure the ball accurately?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

tomg said:


> Can you measure the ball accurately?


Wouldnt know how to tom i think i just gonna take it to the shop and try the tape pro on


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

DEKARSKE said:


> Hey y'all......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it doesn't fit and the ball is too small try putting some fibre tape on the ball before the applicator it will also help catch dry bits on your mud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Check this thread out pretty sure it's explained in there 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=7122


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

